# Problem seeing domain server in network



## netzorro (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, I have a weird problem. I've just finished to create a new domain controler. 
Named gotsa.lan (intranet domain server only).
Everything works fine: I can join computers, and so. In My Network Places\Entire Network\Microsoft Windows Network I can see the domain "gotsa". But when I open it I only see user computers. I cannot see the server.
The server is not there. 
If I type \\gotsasrv I can see all the folders shared and so.
I can't even see the server from the server itself.
I can ping all computers and the communication is ok. 
It's just I can't see the server computer inside the domain icon in Network.

It's a windows server 2003

Any ideas?
Thanks
netzorro


----------



## truebluexxx (Aug 6, 2007)

The problem is with NetBIOS service on ther server. 
From the server, can you see any computers in the domain ?
If not, then you need to start the NetBIOs service on the server, open your network adapter 'Properties' and check the box 'client for microsoft networks'

From the server, can you see any computers in the domain ?
If yes.... well let hope not.


----------



## netzorro (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes. That's it. Thanks. I had the NetBIOS over TCPIP option Disabled in the WINS tab in the Advanced TCPIP settings. Thanks a Lot.


----------

